# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  ديل منو ديل؟؟؟؟؟؟‏

## musab aljak

*غدا نكون كما نود.....................
ونلتقى فى شجرة الحب فى السوق العربى
لكن الشجرة قطعوها
والموقف غيروه اها نتلاقى وين؟؟؟؟؟
موقف جاكسون زحمة
ذى البليلة الفى النار
الليل والنهار فاير
تكون ماشى كدا يجيك واحد يدقشك 
وهو شايل فى شنط بنات 
ولا كريمات
ولا حاجة جارية وشايلة كفتيرة شاى وكبابى
وعمك بتاع الرصيد مطبق كرتونتو فى ابطو وجارى
انتو الناس دى جارية ماشه وين؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتو الالزامية تانى قامت؟؟؟؟؟
هم بقو بسوقو النسوان والرجال؟؟؟؟
طيب عمك الكراعو مقطوعة دا بسوقوه يعملو بيه شنو؟؟؟
الظريفة عمك بتاع صباع امير يابانى بى خمسمية
من بتاع الدفار جاء 
لما صباعاتو وولاعاتو فى جيبو 
وبقاء ماشى معانا
انتو دحن الناس ديل ما بسوقو الا الناس الببيعو ليه
كلام غريب مش كداء
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:624293::624293::624293::624293::624293:
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*دي  بلاد النور   يا صديقي   ما تستغرب
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*هنا ام درمان ازاعة جمهورية السودان
                        	*

----------

